# "I haven't seen one attractive furry yet"



## The_Lightning_Fox (May 27, 2012)

*dusts off account* Been awhile since I logged in.Right, so I'm at PhoenixComicCon and my friend makes the comment, "I haven't seen a single attractive furry yet" we were bantering between bronies (her) and furries (me) I counted of course by pointing out an attractive furry. (which I had seen several) However, this took me about 10-15 minutes to do so, and it got me thinking. Now surely there has got to be more than a handful of attractive furries throughout the convention center. But the more I looked the more I saw not really that attractive furries and some really, really embarrassing. Like a 45 year old guy with long hair in a pony-tail overweight and unhygienic wearing ears and a tail, to this she said, "have any shame now??" (to this I facepalmed and shook my head)Anyway, before I babble on, I guess I'm asking this question:Where the hell are the "attractive" furries!? And also, why aren't they around?


----------



## Brazen (May 27, 2012)

Attractive furries don't go to cons because the furries you described are at cons largely to get laid.


----------



## Aetius (May 27, 2012)

Why are you going to a con to look for attractive people? 
That seems kinda creepy IMO


----------



## Jaxinc (May 27, 2012)

As above... 

Also don't care about 'appearance' so what you find attractive I wouldn't notice.
Yey pansexuality...


----------



## Smelge (May 27, 2012)

Because I don't go to cons.

Duh.


----------



## greyhusky11 (May 27, 2012)

maybe "attractive" furries are just not the Con type of furries. I'm not into that scene (not that I'm saying I'm attractive lol) maybe theres lots of attractive furries that are just not into a Con. I've met a few thats for sure


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (May 27, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> As above... Also don't care about 'appearance' so what you find attractive I wouldn't notice.Yey pansexuality...


True, attractiveness is subjective to everyone's opinions and preferences.





			
				Aetius said:
			
		

> why are you going to a con to look for attractive people?That seems kinda creepy IMO


 Err... I'm not, well atleast that wasn't the intent until that conversation... that's kinda creepy of me. Eh, there's worse at cons.





			
				Brazen said:
			
		

> to get laid.


Oh, right silly me. Fursuit sex. :V


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 27, 2012)

The kinds of people who are furries are the kinds who weren't very popular in schools, and some of the reasons for that is not being very attractive.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (May 27, 2012)

Last time I went to a furry con I was swamped by women of varying degrees of attractiveness begging me for attention. It was a hell of a lot of fun at first, but it quickly became apparent how depraved some members of the fandom truly are. I have never been laid so many times in a day as I was then, and though this may sound fantastic at first, I assure you twenty three consecutive sexual endeavors does not bode well for one's hips, feet, hands, elbows or lips. The next day I headbutted a brick wall for ten minutes to forever rid me of the curse of attractiveness that had almost killed me. Perhaps I was not the only one to suffer so... 




Disclaimer: May not have happened.


----------



## citkat (May 27, 2012)

Are you an attractive furry?


----------



## Ariosto (May 27, 2012)

Everyone has different standards of attractive, people find different kinds of people attractive, and every human group has different people you may find attractive to a degree. Why did that conversation even start? And what was the point of it?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 27, 2012)

Psshaw, I'm the most attractive furry there is and I have yet to go to a con.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (May 27, 2012)

citkat said:


> Are you an attractive furry?



I used to be. Didn't you read? :v


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 27, 2012)

Cons are the worst for picking up attractive people.

So obv.


----------



## Elim Garak (May 27, 2012)

I see attractive furries a lot personally, personally I am a bit fat but surprisingly I get a lot of like really good looking furries chubbychasing me and it creeps me out.


----------



## Reito (May 27, 2012)

Smelge stole my answer :V

But, it's just like any other fandom

The attractive ones are too busy buying hair gel and getting laid to go to cons [citation needed]


----------



## LizardKing (May 27, 2012)

How many attractive people do you see _anywhere?_ 

Second, they're probably worried they'll be mobbed by hordes of socially-inept manchildren trying to hump their leg.


----------



## Oakly (May 27, 2012)

Attractiveness is subjective. However, I'm a furry (have been for at least 5 years) and I've been told I'm attractive (not trying to be big-headed), therefore there must be some attractive furries. "Where are they?" Well, perhaps they're hiding under suits or they don't go to cons. Personally, I haven't been to a con (yet) but I do dress up often when I go out. I guess it just depends who you know and where you go


----------



## Carnie (May 27, 2012)

All the attractive furries are busy on FaF, duh.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 27, 2012)

There are no attractive furries, ergo no attractive person I encounter can be a furry, ergo my first assertion was correct. :V


----------



## Dreaming (May 27, 2012)

You were looking for attractive guys at a Furry con? 





The_Lightning_Fox said:


> Like a 45 year old guy with long hair in a pony-tail overweight and unhygienic wearing ears and a tail, to this she said, "have any shame now??"


lol


----------



## Aleu (May 27, 2012)

I'm too sexy for cons.


----------



## Ozriel (May 27, 2012)

If people go to cons in an effort to get laid, I (almost) feel sorry for them.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 27, 2012)

Aleu said:


> I'm too sexy for cons.



I'm too sexy for my yiff (2x) yiff's
Going to leave me

I'm too sexy for my fur too sexy
For my fur so sexy it hurts and I'm
Too sexy for Fa:united (2x) anthrocon and
camp feral

And I'm too sexy for your rave (2x)
No way I'm glow dancing

I'm a furfag you know what I mean and
I do my little turn on the fursuit parade
Yeah on the fursuit parade (2x) yeah I do my
Little turn on the fursuit parade

I'm too sexy for my computer (2x) too sexy
By far and I'm too sexy for my ears
(2x) What do you think about that


I'm a furfag you know what I mean and
I do my little turn on the fursuit parade
Yeah on the fursuit parade (2x) yeah I shake
My little tail on the fursuit parade

I'm too sexy for my (3x)

Cos I'm a furfag you know what I mean
And I do my little turn on the
fursuit parade yeah on the fursuit parade (2x) yeah
I shake my little tail on the
fursuit parade

I'm too sexy for my fox (2x) poor
Cunt poor cunt fox I'm too sexy for
My yiff (2x) yiff's going to leave me

And I'm too sexy for this song


----------



## Onnes (May 27, 2012)

This sounds more like a matter of creepy unattractive people being far more eye catching than those that look more ordinary.


----------



## Ley (May 27, 2012)

Cons scare me. >< 

(Not saying I'm attractive cos I really don't think I am, just saying)

The whole 'people are wearing masks and I cant tell who they are' kind of thing.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 27, 2012)

Ley said:


> Cons scare me. ><
> 
> (Not saying I'm attractive cos I really don't think I am, just saying)
> 
> The whole 'people are wearing masks and I cant tell who they are' kind of thing.




you can grope me any time bby


----------



## WingDog (May 27, 2012)

I've seen plenty of attractive furries. But beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 27, 2012)

This thread is absurd.


----------



## Leafblower29 (May 27, 2012)

I think your friend's standards are too high.


----------



## ryanleblanc (May 27, 2012)

Hmm, I remember seeing an attractive furry in the Mugshots thread. And I mean genuinely attractive, not just "I have a thing for insert weird fetish here" attractive. I forget their name, but I know they liked Daft Punk.

So basically, they're out there. But I have never been to a con myself, so I can't give an opinion on their prevalence in cons.


----------



## mrfoxwily (May 27, 2012)

How are you going to see if people are attractive IF THEY ARE WEARING FURSUITS?


----------



## ryanleblanc (May 27, 2012)

mrfoxwily said:


> How are you going to see if people are attractive IF THEY ARE WEARING FURSUITS?



Calm down now; no need to break out the caps lock. Based solely on what i've seen in a couple videos of cons, the majority of the furries there aren't dressed in full costume. Just having ears and a tail is a very common choice. As such, it would be quite easy to determine whether or not these furries are attractive.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 27, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Psshaw, I'm the most attractive furry there is and I have yet to go to a con.



Psssh, I believe that spot is taken, by me.


----------



## mrfoxwily (May 27, 2012)

ryanleblanc said:


> Calm down now; no need to break out the caps lock. Based solely on what i've seen in a couple videos of cons, the majority of the furries there aren't dressed in full costume. Just having ears and a tail is a very common choice. As such, it would be quite easy to determine whether or not these furries are attractive.



Damnit don't point out my faulty logic.


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 29, 2012)

Did you just create this thread in order to depress everyone who is a member here or is there a reason for this thread?


----------



## Skappy (May 29, 2012)

All the furries I see at uni are super cute. They don't all full-suit but most of them at least have a tail and ears and seriously super cute.


----------



## ErikutoSan (May 29, 2012)

Here's a better question:

Who wouldn't finds furries attractive?

Not sure if i worded that right but what I mean is that everyone is attracted to someone based on their opinions and such so one example is....like a douche canoe who is really hot but has a bad personality and is still "Attractive" rather than a lesser build person that's nicer but maybe not as good looking but can still be attractive.

Honestly Attractive is just another term for Opinions to me.....


----------



## Dyluck (May 29, 2012)

I decided not to go the day of because I wanted to go to the gym instead and I felt like those two activities are somehow mutually exclusive.



ErikutoSan said:


> Here's a better question:
> 
> Who wouldn't finds furries attractive?
> 
> ...



Yeah but furries are all fat and ugly and have terrible personalities on top of that.


----------



## ErikutoSan (May 29, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> Yeah but furries are all fat and ugly and have terrible personalities on top of that.



Lies...I'm not fat...or ugly........Well not sure about ugly since people have Opinions.....but definitely not fat :3


----------



## Anubite (May 29, 2012)

I don't think i am that unattractive haha, ill throw a shot up in mugshots tomorrow.


----------



## Dyluck (May 29, 2012)

Anubite said:


> ill throw up in mugshots tomorrow.



what i read


----------



## ErikutoSan (May 29, 2012)

Anubite said:


> I don't think i am that unattractive haha, ill throw a shot up in mugshots tomorrow.


I'll go do that now before I forget


----------



## KigRatel (May 29, 2012)

ryanleblanc said:


> Just having ears and a tail is a very common choice.



I think that looks quite tacky, to say the least.

Also, this thread is depressing.


----------



## BRN (May 29, 2012)

brb going to the gym ;o;


----------



## Spatel (May 29, 2012)

If you all have never gone to cons, how do you know everyone there is unattractive? 

I can say there are definitely some very attractive furs at cons. About the same percentage as you would find in the general population.


----------



## Aldino (May 29, 2012)

Your high expectations of the attractiveness of furries who go to cons makes me think that you don't go very often if ever. Try a Pax or E3 if you want to eyecandy.


----------



## Vega (May 29, 2012)

Am I not attractive?  :c


----------



## Spatel (May 29, 2012)

The perception of furries as dysphoric people who have ugly bodies and seek fantasies that help them cope with that is a cruel, inaccurate stereotype. From what I've seen, compared to other groups of nerds, furries do pretty well.

I've been to goonmeets, competitive gaming tournaments, and star trek conventions and I'd say the average nerd was less attractive at all of those--especially the first two. I've also been to anime conventions, and those are about the same as furry conventions looks-wise. The male/female ratio is different; lot more girls at anime conventions while furmeets tend to be sausagefests, and I think that might have something to do with an outsider's perception depending on their sexual orientation.


----------



## Sar (May 29, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> Psssh, I believe that spot is taken, by me.



Took that title before you, hun. <3


----------



## Armaetus (May 29, 2012)

You do not need to be a fucking model or stick figure to be attractive. Hell, you can be chubby and still be attractive so appearance is subjective from person to person for what they consider "attractive".


----------



## KigRatel (May 29, 2012)

Spatel said:


> From what I've seen, compared to other groups of nerds, furries do pretty well.



I won't complain about this sentence as long as you can be a nerd and  something else at the same time. I think of myself as a  Preppy Nerd. Or a "Prerd" if you like.


----------



## Ames (May 29, 2012)

The only attractive furry I've seen is myself.

foreveralone.jpg


----------



## Dyluck (May 29, 2012)

Spatel said:


> The perception of furries as dysphoric people who have ugly bodies and seek fantasies that help them cope with that is a cruel, inaccurate stereotype. From what I've seen, compared to other groups of nerds, furries do pretty well.
> 
> I've been to goonmeets, competitive gaming tournaments, and star trek conventions and I'd say the average nerd was less attractive at all of those--especially the first two. I've also been to anime conventions, and those are about the same as furry conventions looks-wise. The male/female ratio is different; lot more girls at anime conventions while furmeets tend to be sausagefests, and I think that might have something to do with an outsider's perception depending on their sexual orientation.



You make me want to make intelligent posts again instead of just making snarky comments in every thread.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (May 30, 2012)

Having rugged features, it always amazes me when the ladies want their photos taken next to me or with a hug. That positive reinforcement is the kind of magic that makes con-going special. It must be a giant living plush toy mystique thing.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 30, 2012)

I wouldn't know. I haven't been to any conventions. Like, at all. So I can't really form an opinion on that matter. But what I DO know that there are attractive Furries, for sure. My ex-boyfriend, for example.


----------



## Ozriel (May 30, 2012)

I do not consider myself attractive, but...ehh...that's just me.


----------



## Xenke (May 30, 2012)

There are no attractive furries at cons because I'm not there. :v


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 30, 2012)

I haven't seen an attractive furry irl.
Probs never will


----------



## S.L.p (May 30, 2012)

its sounds shallow to me. now i know there are some furries that are god dame what happend to you, but thats only a few, but there are a lot of good looking furs out there. but still its all on what you like, you like fat well shit you hit the monter. but less we for get the femboyes who are hot. you should still look at who some one is be for looking at if there good looking or not. cuz you may end up with a good looking killer.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 31, 2012)

S.L.p said:


> its sounds shallow to me. now i know there are some furries that are god dame what happend to you, but thats only a few, but there are a lot of good looking furs out there. but still its all on what you like, you like fat well shit you hit the monter. but less we for get the femboyes who are hot. you should still look at who some one is be for looking at if there good looking or not. cuz you may end up with a good looking killer.


Spellcheck.

Use it.


----------



## Blacklight (May 31, 2012)

I'm not attracted to the way someone looks in my opinion, i fall in love with the soul of the individual. Hense why i am a fur.


----------



## S.L.p (May 31, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Spellcheck.
> 
> Use it.



get over your self. ^_^ try it.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Jun 1, 2012)

S.L.p said:


> get over your self. ^_^ try it.
> 
> Edited: Get over yourself. ^_^ Try it.



Proper capitalization would be good too. I'm not saying that to offend, but a lot of the members on this forum are very particular about proper spelling, grammar, sentence structure, etc. This forum has a higher than average quality of writing. As such, the best way to fit in around here is to adopt these good writing practices.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Jun 1, 2012)

intelligent commentary came from this? What's wrong with you people!?!? :V (now I have to work at this!)Peperd. I like it, and also very true. Getting into other "nerdcultuers" / "geekcultures" as call them does give perspective, and at a Comic-Con it gives you a mixed bag of all of them, and very true, there are far _faaaaaaaaarrr_ worse people that I saw at PhxCC. Most of them "regular" (how regular can you get at a con?) looking people... New motto: Furries, we may not be the best, but we certainly aren't the worse!


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Jun 1, 2012)

thoughtmaster said:


> Did you just create this thread in order to depress everyone who is a member here or is there a reason for this thread?


Your pick. >


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 1, 2012)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> Furries, we may not be the best, but we certainly aren't the worse!



I like it.


----------



## Grughlurwah The Monstrous (Jun 1, 2012)

The only real way to be attractive is to be 7 feet tall, weigh 300lbs of muscle, have a lot of money, an enormous penis that is around 15 inches long, or if female, have breasts that can serve as a lifejacket and a vagina longer than the channel tunnel, and be funny and smooth in all social situation. 
If you aren't any of those things, then fuck you, you aren't attractive.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 1, 2012)

Grughlurwah The Monstrous said:


> ...or if female, have breasts that can serve as a lifejacket and a vagina longer than the channel tunnel, and be highly promiscuous in all social situations.



Repair'd.


----------



## Grughlurwah The Monstrous (Jun 1, 2012)

pretty much the female definition of attractive is Zig Zag


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 1, 2012)

Grughlurwah The Monstrous said:


> The only real way to be attractive is to be 7 feet tall, weigh 300lbs of muscle, an enormous penis that is around 15 inches long, or if female, have breasts that can serve as a lifejacket and a vagina longer than the channel tunnel



What kind of fetish sites have _you_ been visiting?


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 1, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> What kind of fetish sites have _you_ been visiting?


Teehee.


@Thread
I'm alright, I guess.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jun 1, 2012)

I've seen quite a few. One of my exes was (and still is) cute as all hell. And some of the locals furs I've met around here at meets and such aren't bad to look at either.


----------



## KristopherTiberiusHaven (Jun 2, 2012)

There are plenty of us out there. It is just that the fandom has only truly taken root within the last 40 years, and in that time span our culture has gone through MANY changes. Unfortunately the vast majority of furs are those whos self-esteem is not exactly the greatest. This is a somewhat "nerdy" counter-culture. It is not really considered cool or main stream to be honest. Unfortunately once a person's self-esteem goes, so does the rest of them.

But just like the skinny stick figures are being pushed out of the modeling world for better looking models, and just like the obessity epidemic is slowly being treated, attractive furs are making a slow rise themselves. Heck I went to my first con ever, and I met several attractive furries.

Of course, it also depends on your definition of "attractive". You and your friend's standards could be so high and lofty that *no one *looks good to you. I recommend taking a look inward, before taking a look outward.


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 2, 2012)

I've seen plenty of furries that I find aesthetically pleasing. That said, most of them probably are just furries in name only.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 2, 2012)

My ex is extremely beautiful and very voluptuous, please believe me. She was a much more fanatic furry than I, though. Wore cat ears everywhere, but never fully "dressed up" beyond that, thank fuck. She's so cute and, yes she does go to cons. Even met the furries in that Nat Geo special on secret lives.
 Of course, I couldn't keep her... Hope someone else makes her happier than I apparently could. Great woman. :/


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 3, 2012)

Well I go to cons and in my not so humble opinion I'm quite attractive. That said, I've dated several very attractive people within the fandom, and I'd say most of my friends are on the more attractive side. So maybe you need to find better looking friends!

Anyway, a lot of it is simply what you happen to encounter. For instance, I hang with Baltimore furs mostly. We have one non furry who lives in the main furry hub, and his entire exposure to furries has been the Baltimore crowd. So as a couple of them were talking about the results of their latest sailboat race, and I was talking with another about efforts to diversify my investment portfolio, someone mentioned that furries were all too broke for a certain idea to work. Which made the non-Furry in our midst exclaim, "What do you mean- furries aren't broke!" at which point we all laughed. His only exposure to furries had been with us, so his perspective was badly skewed.


----------



## Ziggywolf (Jun 3, 2012)

Could it be it`s because you are an arrogant asshole?






The_Lightning_Fox said:


> *dusts off account* Been awhile since I logged in.Right, so I'm at PhoenixComicCon and my friend makes the comment, "I haven't seen a single attractive furry yet" we were bantering between bronies (her) and furries (me) I counted of course by pointing out an attractive furry. (which I had seen several) However, this took me about 10-15 minutes to do so, and it got me thinking. Now surely there has got to be more than a handful of attractive furries throughout the convention center. But the more I looked the more I saw not really that attractive furries and some really, really embarrassing. Like a 45 year old guy with long hair in a pony-tail overweight and unhygienic wearing ears and a tail, to this she said, "have any shame now??" (to this I facepalmed and shook my head)Anyway, before I babble on, I guess I'm asking this question:Where the hell are the "attractive" furries!? And also, why aren't they around?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 4, 2012)

Ziggywolf said:


> Could it be it`s because you are an arrogant asshole?


The fuck.


----------



## Qoph (Jun 4, 2012)

Keep in mind that OP was looking at a subset of furries, those who would go to ComicCon.  Making conclusions about the whole based on that just doesn't work.

I will admit there are a fair amount of stereotypical nerds at AC though.


----------



## Shy husky (Jun 5, 2012)

I have never been one of the cons but I plan on going to one day, as for the whole attractive thing I would say in my opinion that I know not everyone is physically attractive but its mainly about there personality


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 5, 2012)

Pipsqueak said:


> Well I go to cons and in my not so humble opinion I'm quite attractive.




not to toot my own horn but i feel damn sexy after i got my tat, i feel like a new person and for once i see myself as attractive and am proud to look at myself in the mirror. I think we are all entitled to that feeling. I think everyone should have that feeling of empowerment even if others dont think so. There is beauty in everyone.


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2012)

I've always been under the suspicion that a majority of furries are neckbeards, but I'm sure there are attractive people in the fandom.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jun 5, 2012)

There are some cute nerdy girls. But with being attractive usually comes being popular. And it's really hard to tell your popular friends that you're going to go run off in a wolf costume for the weekend.


----------



## Kayla (Jun 5, 2012)

Qoph said:


> Keep in mind that OP was looking at a subset of furries, those who would go to ComicCon.  Making conclusions about the whole based on that just doesn't work.
> 
> I will admit there are a fair amount of stereotypical nerds at AC though.




Some nerds can be quite attractive though. C:


----------



## Aden (Jun 5, 2012)

Having been to a few cons, I'd say the ratio of 'attractive' people to not is about the same as the general population. However, the ratio of 'holy balls, please exercise, for your own sake' is higher


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jun 5, 2012)

Aden said:


> Having been to a few cons, I'd say the ratio of 'attractive' people to not is about the same as the general population. However, the ratio of 'holy balls, please exercise, for your own sake' is higher



This is very accurate. At anime conventions, I find it's usually worse because of the popularity of the Japanese schoolgirl outfit among these people (both male and female).
*shudder*


----------



## Kailombax (Jun 8, 2012)

I haven't been to a fur con as well so I'm not sure on the whole attractiveness of the con-goers but I'm sure there are plenty of attractive furries. However, I really do think that the saying "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder" rings true. 

Like for me, I'm not personally attracted to obese/fat guys but just because I don't find them physically attractive doesn't mean the person next to me feels the same way. 

And personally, I don't think I'm very attractive (more average at best) but I do try my best to take care of myself (shaving, showering daily, exercise, etc.). This is me http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8121615/ 

But yeah, I do feel that it the ratio of "attractive" furries would be the same as "normal" everyday people.


----------



## FenrirUlv (Jun 8, 2012)

If I could figure out the loader on this site Id upload my picture, Im not that bad. but it keeps saying invalid file for some reason even though its a jpg file.

agh I just uploaded to my FA account: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8148802/


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 8, 2012)

And just because other people are doing it! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2185583/

I'm the one who isn't a yellow smiley face.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm not ugly http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8146639/

EDIT: Erroneous NSFW link. Don't drink and post, kids.


----------



## Onnes (Jun 8, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'm not ugly http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8146639/ [NSFW]



Gah, NSFW that!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 8, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Gah, NSFW that!


MOTHERFUCKER

THat's what I get for drunkposting....
This is what I look like


----------



## Carnie (Jun 8, 2012)

This is now a mugshots thread.

http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g385/coltcarlton/487166_408232545883966_245384105_n.jpg


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 8, 2012)

Carnie said:


> This is now a mugshots thread.
> 
> http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g385/coltcarlton/487166_408232545883966_245384105_n.jpg



Is it really necessary to have your shirt undone like that? Geez.


----------



## Carnie (Jun 8, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Is it really necessary to have your shirt undone like that? Geez.


 
Have you even read through the old mugshots threads? :V


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 8, 2012)

Carnie said:


> Have you even read through the old mugshots threads? :V



Let me guess; more unnecessarily undone shirts?


----------



## Carnie (Jun 8, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Let me guess; more unnecessarily undone shirts?



hah! nah, there have been a few with just no shirt before though, and I think I remember someone rubbing syrup on their chest? Not sure.

None were me though, aha.


----------



## Ryuu (Jun 8, 2012)

Carnie said:


> This is now a mugshots thread.
> 
> http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g385/coltcarlton/487166_408232545883966_245384105_n.jpg



Mmmmmmm. You look good. 


----


Me , i look Ok i guess.  I haent shaved in a few days and i need to spike my hair to look good. hahahah

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g283/zipfile333/459827_3998040400144_1842191800_o.jpg


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 8, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Let me guess; more unnecessarily undone shirts?



Some kid named Kidsune accidentally showed one of his testicles one time. We're still waiting for the other ball to drop.


----------



## MythRat (Jun 11, 2012)

Mugshots away!! XD










Attractive enough for ya?  and yes, I go to cons whenever I can... usually with my mate, so I'm definitely not there to get laid XD unless it's by him.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 12, 2012)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> I guess I'm asking this question:Where the hell are the "attractive" furries!? And also, why aren't they around?



Depends on what gender you're talking about. Most of the male furries I see are the gay-twigboy type, or, slightly less, the fat-neckbeard type. Most would say the first is more attractive and there are a lot of skinny attractive gays in the furry fandom.

As for women, yea, there's less attractive women in the fandom from my own personal viewpoint, but I've seen some hotties here and there.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 13, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> Depends on what gender you're talking about. Most of the male furries I see are the gay-twigboy type, or, slightly less, the fat-neckbeard type. Most would say the first is more attractive and there are a lot of skinny attractive gays in the furry fandom.
> 
> As for women, yea, there's less attractive women in the fandom from my own personal viewpoint, but I've seen some hotties here and there.


I think there's just not many attractive people in the general populace, but I go around noticing it more in cons.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Jun 15, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6655330/

I'm married and hate being hit on, so I'm in suit most of the time anyway. But that doesn't deter some people. *shudder*

AC 2008:

*Dancing in androgynous bird costume*

*Enter twiggy male 20-something*

"Hi! I love your dancing!"

"Thanks!" replies the very girly voice within the costume

*Twiggy stops dead in his tracks* "Oh, you're a GIRL?"

-later that same con-

*In same bird costume, approaches hubby holding place in line for 2's rant. Lean over and investigate someone lying down in front of them in line.*

"Hi there. What are YOU doing tonight?"

*Don't dignify with an answer, goes to sit by hubby*

*Neckbeard fondles a wing feather that, luckily, I cannot feel*

Photographic evidence (he had already let go of the feather at this point, but he is STILL looking at me): http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/origamigirl/Anthrocon/2650645516_3ecc53f179.jpg


----------



## Gruenesleeves (Jun 16, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> As above...
> 
> Also don't care about 'appearance' so what you find attractive I wouldn't notice.
> Yey pansexuality...



That's not what pansexuality means.

On-topic, I couldn't really tell ya. Most attractive people in general seem to fancy themselves a cut above us normies. Internet folk tell me I am attractive, but I seriously do not see it. I have gotten nothing but the exact opposite of that from people who actually hang out with me. Maybe it's just my inferiority complex at work.

Anyway. If I were an attractive furry at a con, surrounded by creepy, molesty-lookin' folks, I would probably find some way to hide my sexy, sexy identity. Some sort of fuzzy, full-bodied mask, perhaps.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Jun 16, 2012)

This commercial for the game show "Baggage" says there is at least one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tq09x7o_mhY

(Yes the video is crappy but only one I could find of it)


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jun 16, 2012)

Gruenesleeves said:


> That's not what pansexuality means.
> 
> On-topic, I couldn't really tell ya. Most attractive people in general seem to fancy themselves a cut above us normies. Internet folk tell me I am attractive, but I seriously do not see it. I have gotten nothing but the exact opposite of that from people who actually hang out with me. Maybe it's just my inferiority complex at work.
> 
> Anyway. If I were an attractive furry at a con, surrounded by creepy, molesty-lookin' folks, I would probably find some way to hide my sexy, sexy identity. Some sort of fuzzy, full-bodied mask, perhaps.


Pretend every public event you go to is a masquerade: don your festive-colored fox mask and start touching yourself while chanting,"You can't seeeee meeeee."


----------



## Dokid (Jun 16, 2012)

I've seen my fair share of...unslightly furs at cons. But I've seen just as many attractive ones as well. Just depends on your opinion and if you go looking for the 300Lb-haven't-showered-in-4-years kinda people your going to find them.


----------



## DaedolonX (Jun 17, 2012)

I spank to myself in the Mirror CONSTANTLY.


----------



## waterwolf23 (Jun 17, 2012)

Depends on the person,what one person thinks is ugly may be attractive to someone else.As being a furry in the fandom I thought you know that,this deals with people not in the fandom too.This isn't a Utopia if you meet a furry and you like them that's cool,but if you plan on just getting sex out of it and never have intentions of talking again well I have no comment not my cup of tea.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jun 18, 2012)

Haven't been to a furry con yet xD
But I did just go to Metro Con the in the past weekend, and, I'm pretty shallow.. so.. I only saw one person there I'd bang if I were single. All the rest look like basement dwellers who hadn't had human interaction since going upstairs for a piss and shit. Though I can't be talking, I didn't catch any compliments myself (my outfit did however) so i can't jump in the boat of being attractive. (Metro Con: http://www.flickr.com/photos/radio_catastrophe/7395399288/)


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Jun 18, 2012)

Clearly you haven't been looking to enough places.


----------



## Carnie (Jun 18, 2012)

RadioCatastrophe said:


> Haven't been to a furry con yet xD
> But I did just go to Metro Con the in the past weekend, and, I'm pretty shallow.. so.. I only saw one person there I'd bang if I were single. All the rest look like basement dwellers who hadn't had human interaction since going upstairs for a piss and shit. Though I can't be talking, I didn't catch any compliments myself (my outfit did however) so i can't jump in the boat of being attractive. (Metro Con: http://www.flickr.com/photos/radio_catastrophe/7395399288/)



 How was metrocon? I'd wanted to go. Kinda hilarious that most people there seemed to be neckbeards, since I know quite a few people from the local brony group attended, haha.

Staying a bit closer on topic though, no one has been particularly unattractive in the thread from what I've seen at all. This gives me hope.


----------



## Cressie (Jun 18, 2012)

FenrirUlv said:


> If I could figure out the loader on this site Id upload my picture, Im not that bad. but it keeps saying invalid file for some reason even though its a jpg file.
> 
> agh I just uploaded to my FA account: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8148802/



...MY...GOD


----------



## Dokid (Jun 18, 2012)

Cressie said:


> ...MY...GOD



....same


----------



## Onnes (Jun 18, 2012)

I see this thread is living up to its creepy potential.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 18, 2012)

Onnes said:


> I see this thread is living up to its creepy potential.



eh well its what happens when you bring looks into a forum. People start showing off their pictures.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jun 18, 2012)

I wanna see some attractive Minecrafters now or.. or.. Maybe.. just listen to me for a minute.. attractive video gamers who play nothing but MMOs all day and use a Mt. Dew bottle as a bathroom.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 18, 2012)

RadioCatastrophe said:


> I wanna see some attractive Minecrafters now or.. or.. Maybe.. just listen to me for a minute.. attractive video gamers who play nothing but MMOs all day and use a Mt. Dew bottle as a bathroom.




I know some people who use soda bottles as toilets...but they're far from attractive. 

I also know someone who drinks one of those giant party sized Mt. Dews every morning by himself


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jun 18, 2012)

Dokid said:


> I know some people who use soda bottles as toilets...but they're far from attractive.
> 
> I also know someone who drinks one of those giant party sized Mt. Dews every morning by himself



*Insert Creepy Comment Here* Seriously though, I have a "Hardcore Gamer" boyfriend so I know how the days without showering/eating goes. At least he's attractive to me, and a furry.


----------



## Cressie (Jun 18, 2012)

Dokid said:


> ....same



HE'S MINE! I saw him first! And he's in the Air Force <3


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 19, 2012)

I was just at AC, and I saw some very unattractive people...but there were some very good looking people as well. (a certain crossdresser with cat ears comes to mind..)

I don't think I am very attractive...but other people seemed to. A german shepherd, a couple of lynxes, and some of the people I was with were being rather friendly, among other things..


----------



## Cressie (Jun 19, 2012)

Now I want to post a picture but I don't want to show my face. On the off chance that some future employer sees this by hook or crook.


----------



## Onnes (Jun 19, 2012)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I don't think I am very attractive...but other people seemed to. A german shepherd, a couple of lynxes, and some of the people I was with were being rather friendly, among other things..



You've posted in the mugshots thread before and I think everyone there thought you were attractive.



Cressie said:


> Now I want to post a picture but I don't want to  show my face. On the off chance that some future employer sees this by  hook or crook.



If searching by face ever gets better I am fucked.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jun 19, 2012)

Onnes said:


> If searching by face ever gets better I am fucked.



http://images.google.com/imghp?hl=en


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jun 19, 2012)

Onnes said:


> I see this thread is living up to its creepy potential.


Why the long fac- oh.


----------



## Cressie (Jun 20, 2012)

Creepy pic. I'm Dr. Doom-ing my face for your benifit
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8236033/


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jul 2, 2012)

Took awhile to look around for a question!
Well I think if you can't find a single attractive quality in a person then the onlooker isn't looking hard enough, but to each his own.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jul 2, 2012)

How about you walk down the street and count how many ugly fat americans you see that aren't furries?!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 4, 2012)

Cressie said:


> HE'S MINE! I saw him first! And he's in the Air Force <3



Not with that hair he isn't!


----------



## Luckiione (Jul 6, 2012)

Hm. interesting thread ya got here. Well, I'm a nerdy girl who's seen my share of pretty nerdy looking (and awkward) people. But they're usually really nice, sweet people, so if I could trade up to more attractive friends, I'd decline vehemently. I like the variety I get to see at cons. Sure you have your creepers, you have your socially awkward non-showering types, but most of them are just there to have fun and find a place where they can feel like they BELONG. So I don't begrudge them anything, even if they're SHREK hideous. I'm still nice to them.

I also feel like a big part of the reason why some people suit is because you can be literally anything you want. You can be pretty and attractive and create your own personality to go with your new looks. It's why I want to suit mostly. Because I firmly believe I'm attractive until you get to my face. Then it's just like...ohhh god someone screwed up. So at least in a fursuit I can make my own face sort of, and finally be the pretty I want to be...

GOD that made me sound so emo...I'm sorry. >_<

I'm actually not that bad...when I'm at a proper angle, not smiling and tilted slightly, with a bit of makeup on. xD (I have a really dorky smile. all gums and teef.)


----------



## Twinkles (Jul 6, 2012)

I know of plenty of attractive furries. None that go to cons. I don't go to cons, either. 
I think when furs go to cons, it's often to find a mate. xD And the unattractive furs are more likely to not have a mate, I guess. I don't know.


----------



## havefunonlyfun (Jul 6, 2012)

TO be perfectly honest I've only met one other furry in person, and they didn't attend conventions. They weren't unattractive, really they were more just average.


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 6, 2012)

*Shrug*

I've met two furries before, one was average looking and one was kind of on the chubby side but still not what I'd call ugly. I like to think I'm fairly attractive myself, but eh. I haven't been to a con of any sort and nor do I think I ever will, but from what I've seen online, it doesn't seem the ratio of looks is THAT far off from what I see day to day basis from the general population (except a heavy slant towards the demographic being younger of course).


----------



## Kahoku (Jul 7, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Attractive furries don't go to cons because the furries you described are at cons largely to get laid.



Also working to make money, going to the gym, don't really talk about being a furry....You know, the usual.


----------



## Ziggywolf (Jul 8, 2012)

My experiance when going to Eurofurance is that there are infact a lot of attractive people and not that many I would deem downright ugly. I know a woman who`s a fursuiter, partime artist and done a bit of modeling work so there are quite a lot of beautiful people out there. Perhaps it`s just because we europeans are much more prettyer than you yanks, heh just teasing you. For my part she`s not quite my cup of tea, even though she`s attractive and all by societies standards, I tend to think more wholeisticly when looking for a mate. What`s on the inside matters more to me, but let it be said that the person in question is both beautyfull inside and out, she`s a bit to athletic for my taste. (really nice abbs though I`m actually a bit envious there) I tend to like women (or men) who are a bit more curvey, like hour glass shaped with slightly slim waists and big bumms. I guess in the end it`s a matter of personal prefferance. I think people to day are way to self concious when it comes to how we present our selves, and all the crap beeing pushed out by fasion industries and mainstream popculture is just not healthy. Be who you are and be proud of it, and have the courage to not be like all the others. Dare to be different.


----------



## Kahoku (Jul 8, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I'm too sexy for my yiff (2x) yiff's
> Going to leave me
> 
> I'm too sexy for my fur too sexy
> ...



DD, destroying minds since forever.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 8, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Because I don't go to cons.
> 
> Duh.


It won't let me "this" this...
I think the internet's trying to say something. :<


----------

